# Opinions on fair OFA score in minis



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

While HD is not unknown in Minis, it is more unusual than in Standards. I have never personally encountered a Mini with HD.

"Fair" is a passing hip score, but breeders need to be very careful to breed to "Excellents" or "Goods" with a history of producing "Excellents". 

Are you looking for a Mini? PM me and I'll give you a list of breeders I would buy from.


----------

